

HTML Slidy: accessible slide shows with ease - nym
http://www.w3.org/2005/03/slideshow.html

======
NathanKP
I like the way it looks and works. One slightly weird thing is that on pages
with incremental display if you select the text you see white boxes where the
text is. This means that they must not be using transparent coloring.

Also in Safari if you click on text it sometimes highlights the text rather
than advancing the page. I guess that is fine for copying content off the
slide but it makes it is slightly irritating when you want the slide to
advance.

------
RyanMcGreal
I've long used Eric Meyer's HTML slide show format:

<http://meyerweb.com/eric/tools/s5/>

------
DanielStraight
Nice. I've always thought HTML was suited for more than just web pages. The
browser is a sophisticated and flexible rendering engine sitting at our
fingertips. CSS is much simpler than formatting in any office program I know
of. I'm glad to see progress in the area of using the browser for other types
of content.

~~~
boucher
If you believe CSS is simple, than Microsoft Office is not for you. I believe
that 99.999% of people do not think CSS is simple, self included.

~~~
DanielStraight
I think simple is the wrong word. CSS is flexible but it's also predictable
(aside from browser issues). It's powerful but it's also just a text file. It
has a learning curve, but once you know it, you can bang out a basic CSS file
in minutes. I'm sure some of this applies to Office styles, but there's so
much more too them. There's all these dialog boxes and sometimes stuff jumps
around when you hover over an option, and all the formatting code itself is
obscured so if something breaks, it's harder to diagnose what went wrong.
There's no simple textual representation of the whole style all in one place.
You can't do anything meaningful in Office styles by typing two lines of text,
but you can in CSS. To me, that gives a feeling of simplicity, or perhaps
lightness or understandability is a better word.

Not to mention, CSS files will probably outlive Office styles by quite a few
years, so there's a sense of permanence which I also find comforting.

~~~
redorb
Danielstraight and NathanKP / please contact me in the email on my profile (I
looked for one in yours) I would like to talk to you about how you learned CSS
and what frame work your using or tools to Pump out CSS... thanks, rb

------
imok20
It should be noted that this isn't new, at all. It was published in 2005.

------
jarsj
For a moment I got excited that they are proposing a HTML tag to deal with
this. It would be cool though to have something which can generate slideshows,
animated galleries, and banners.

